# Migraine.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone suffer from migraine attacks? I am wondering because I am getting myself diagnosed for it sometime soon. It all started when I've noticed experiencing scintillating scotoma - usually after having exercised intensively and then suddenly getting some rest on the bench.

Everytime it (4 attacks so far throughout 8 months time) starts as a very small loss of vision somewhere in the centre (vision there looks very fuzzy, probably because the brain tries to fill in the blanks) and then moves outwards as if it were a ripple.

"Fuzziness" gives it's way to bluriness (after 10-30 minutes) as the ripple moves outwards. After roughly an hour vision gets back to normal and the headache proceeds. Nausea, stomachache and yesterday paresthesia.

Any experience with migraine? Is it hard to live with it?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Can only say that a girl back in my school days had attacks of migraine but finished her exams with very fine results. I suppose that you are doing research. But food and its influence on one´s physique is very much an issue here in Denmark, perhaps a subject to check out in detail ... Some say that specific food can provoke migraine - as well as smoking, too little sleep or alcohol. A member of my family has indeed very obvious and strong body symptoms when she eats certain kinds of food, such as sugar, for instance. In general, food allergy is very widespread here and a topic as well. But I don´t have any personal experience or knowledge to share.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Any experience with migraine? Is it hard to live with it?


There was a period many years ago when I had a lot of migraine attacks, very like your description, almost every week. I'd get two, every weekend. At some stage on Saturday morning I'd get the full works, then again on Sunday. By Monday morning, just in time to go back to work, I'd have fully recovered. It's pretty obvious they were stress-related - the attacks coming, always, at the end of a hard week's work.

But after a few months they stopped happening, and I never knew why. I still get attacks from time to time, maybe once or twice a year; and it's unpleasant while it lasts, but no big deal. Get your doctor to check you out, but if my experience is anything to go by, there's no cause for worry.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> Get your doctor to check you out, but if my experience is anything to go by, *there's no cause for worry.*


Yes, I know. I was actually pretty relieved when the other symptoms appeared and the attacks repeated. Why? Firstly because concussion gives the exact same symptoms and I didn't get myself checked for that (not treated can end in some bad complications) and secondly because scotoma can mean macular degeneration, which is WAY worse.

Repetition of the attacks means it's not concussion. The fact that my vision worsens only during the attacks means it's not macular degeneration.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It runs in my family, but I've never had it myself. Here's an interesting website about migraine in music and art. Apparently Mahler, Gounod and Debussy suffered from migraine:

*http://www.migraine-aura.org/content/e24966/e24880/index_en.html*


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Had one attack, many years ago. About 40 hours. Totally debilitating & very unpleasant.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

they are quite painful... *nods, i get them mostly during the spring and autumn because rapid weather shifts. but nowadays there are some over the counter meds, that are helpful. 

before those meds, i ended up staying in bed, tossing, turning, vomiting, sleeping for about a half hour, repeat a few times. then finally i would start sweating which is when i knew it was about over.  so in regards to this. the meds alliviate that madness, to where i can still listen to music or watch anime with out feeling as though i will be dying the next few hours. 

my onsets are strange food wise. Chicken and GMO Green Beans. (those two grant me the worst ever.) :O


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Had it about once a week at university*, once a month at work, and almost never since I retired.

Severely debilitating, splitting headaches and nausea, almost always with frequent vomiting. The only remedy was lights off and try to sleep. 

* no, not hangovers. Bad as well, but those tend to go away in a few hours.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I too suffer. On beta blockers to reduce the amount I get, take strong painkillers to start and if they don't work, then take naratriptan. With that, have to work out if headache worse than side effects or other way round!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i haven't heard of naratriptan :O enlighten me?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Capeditiea said:


> i haven't heard of naratriptan :O enlighten me?


They are part of the triptan family to block the nerves that causes it. Can only get them prescribed by doctor and have to have a yearly review!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Judith said:


> They are part of the triptan family to block the nerves that causes it. Can only get them prescribed by doctor and have to have a yearly review!


a women i worked with also used them.. and my wife's dad had them so bad he would "bang" his head against the wall to feel better.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Judith said:


> They are part of the triptan family to block the nerves that causes it. Can only get them prescribed by doctor and have to have a yearly review!


:O that sounds a lot easier than what i was thinking it would be...


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Does anyone suffer from migraine attacks? I am wondering because I am getting myself diagnosed for it sometime soon. It all started when I've noticed experiencing scintillating scotoma - usually after having exercised intensively and then suddenly getting some rest on the bench.
> 
> Everytime it (4 attacks so far throughout 8 months time) starts as a very small loss of vision somewhere in the centre (vision there looks very fuzzy, probably because the brain tries to fill in the blanks) and then moves outwards as if it were a ripple.
> 
> ...


 I'm a Physician. It sounds like you have Classic Migraine. Most patients that have any kind of a headache will call them migraines but your's sounds like what Americans would call The Real McCoy, in your country the Real Kowalski (?)...
There are migraine suppression medications that are very effective. You have to take them daily in order for them to work, and then if you do get a breakthrough migraine, they don't help that, but they are very useful for frequent migraines. You should discuss them with your Doctor.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

ldiat said:


> a women i worked with also used them.. and my wife's dad had them so bad he would "bang" his head against the wall to feel better.


I can sympathise. If a leg or arm hurts, one can carry on but not with headaches. Everything just stops!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Mrs Pat had a spell of migraines a couple of years ago, linked to work-related stress. Not much headache as such, but cognitive impairment, visual anomalies, and temporary inhibition of arm and leg muscles. Quite hard to distinguish from a mild stroke and rather scary to witness. Specialist diagnosed 'migraine with aura', which sounds very New Age but is apparently not unusual. Treatment is to take a monster dose of analgesic on the first hint of symptoms.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Mrs Pat had a spell of migraines a couple of years ago, linked to work-related stress. Not much headache as such, but cognitive impairment, visual anomalies, and temporary inhibition of arm and leg muscles. Quite hard to distinguish from a mild stroke and rather scary to witness. Specialist diagnosed 'migraine with aura', which sounds very New Age but is apparently not unusual. Treatment is to take a monster dose of analgesic on the first hint of symptoms.


:O after looking up Migraine with Aura... i might have that... on a minor scale though... only the really bad ones i see those little speckles...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I get migraines 3 or 4 times a year. Colored flashing lights in center of vision that move outward to the periphery and then disappear. Then the headache. During the colored lights my central vision is blurred so i can't read but can see things farther away. If I take 200 mg Motrin during the colored lights part, I feel only slight nausea and slight headache and can continue my normal routine, hardly aware of the migraine. Without the Motrin it is extremely painful for several hours and I would basically lay in bed with something dark over my eyes. I know this because of the first few times I got this back in the 1980s I did not have any pain killer with me.


----------

